# Any tips for visiting Burchell's Bush Lodge (#2143)?



## rhonda (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone have comments for visiting Burchell's Bush Lodge (RCI Weeks#2143)?  Might I expect internet access (wired or WIFI)?  How about Laundry?  

Thx!


----------



## rhonda (Dec 5, 2012)

What I've got so far ...

Protea Hotel Kruger Gate
Sabie Park Ext 2
Skukuza
Mpumalanga

Email Address:  burchell@polka.co.za;jayobee@mweb.co.za
Tel no. : 0137355859
Fax no. : 0137355572

Resort Info page:
http://www.theholidayclub.co.za/thconline.exe/ResortInfo?ResortKey=49&RT=47341218

Description:
Burchell's Bush Lodges are set in the natural bush close to a luxury hotel with its open-air lapa. Built along the border of the Kruger National Park and only 500 metres drive across the bridge from the Skukuza entrance, there are plenty of game viewing opportunities. You can enjoy guided walks through the lodge's own small game reserve or visit the hotel to be pampered in style.

Photo Gallery: 
https://bbl.beekmangroup.com/ImageGallery.aspx?id=00049


----------



## rhonda (Dec 7, 2012)

Best resort description I've found so far comes from DAE:
http://www.daelive.com/resorts/ZAR/MPBURC/South_Africa/Burchell's_Bush_Lodge.aspx

Looks like laundry is a resort feature, not a unit feature.  No word on Internet.


----------



## Suebe (Feb 17, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Anyone have comments for visiting Burchell's Bush Lodge (RCI Weeks#2143)?  Might I expect internet access (wired or WIFI)?  How about Laundry?
> 
> Thx!



We stayed there last year.  The only internet access is at the main hotel which is a short walk from the timeshare units.  They have free access in the reception areas of the hotel.

There is a laundry for the timeshare units but I had to ask.  It is in a hut where the maids work.  You have to arrange to get a key to access the washing machine.  It costs a few rand to use.  I think there was a dryer as well but didn't use it.

We arrived early and couldn't get into our unit, but there is the big hotel facilities to use if you need to. At the hotel, there is a large viewing platform looking out over the Sabie River - beyond the restaurant and the boma.  You get the odd glimpse of some animals.  There is a snack bar and bar there which is open during day.

When are you going?

Sue


----------



## rhonda (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, Sue.  We were there in mid-January and enjoyed our stay.  What a marvelous location!


----------

